# Looking into M. Zuiko 75-300mm



## PropilotBW (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone have hands-on experience with this lens?   I am looking into this lens for my kids playing sports, wildlife, and birds.  

My other option is the M. Zuiko 40-150 f4-5.6.  
I would love to have the money for the 40-150 f2.8, it just isn't there.  
Thanks!


----------



## Ron Evers (May 7, 2015)

I have both lenses.  The 40-150 is too short for what you want but it is a great walk-about lens.  The 75-300 II is a lovely lens, pretty darn sharp for the money.  Here are some bird shots I took recently with this lens.  

1.



 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


 

5.


 

6.


 

7.


 

The last two are cropped quite a bit.


----------



## Islesfan91 (May 7, 2015)

Can you take some shots at the full 300mm and post them, or if any of these are at 300mm,let me know which? Considering this lens for the em1


----------



## Ron Evers (May 7, 2015)

Here is one @ 300mm, ISO 1600, f6.7, 1/60s.  Tough conditions but still a satisfactory outcome.


----------



## PropilotBW (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for the sample photos.  The only reason I am hesitating about the 75-300 (even though it's the one I want most) is the gap I'll leave in 41-74mm


----------



## PropilotBW (May 7, 2015)

I guess, though, for $100 that gap is easily filled with the 40-150.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 7, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> I guess, though, for $100 that gap is easily filled with the 40-150.



Or for ~$200, the Sigma 60mm f2.8 a Very nice lens that is faster than the zoom.


----------



## Islesfan91 (May 7, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> > I guess, though, for $100 that gap is easily filled with the 40-150.
> ...


do you need an adapter for that sigma or is sigma making mft lenses?  Honest question, I haven't had the em1 very long and wasn't terribly familiar with mft before buying it.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 7, 2015)

Sigma make a 19mm, 30mm & a 60mm all f2.8 in m4/3 mount.  All are nice sharp lenses & priced right.  

Here is a shot with the 60/2.8.


----------



## unpopular (May 10, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> Does anyone have hands-on experience with this lens?



When I looked into this lens, I saw the other side. I can assure you the glass is clear.


----------

